# Why do snakes poo after they shed?



## Renenet (May 10, 2011)

Hi, 

After showing signs of shedding for a fortnight, my girl finally sloughed today. She had a bit of retained shed on her tail, which I think I've completely removed. First I dabbed at it with a damp paper towel until it came away, then to be absolutely certain I washed the tip of her tail and part of her body under lukewarm running water. She didn't seem to mind either procedure.

She was fine last time she shed, but the weather was a lot more humid and warm then. Additionally, I suspect the heater is drying out the air. I'll have to spray her enclosure daily next time she comes up to a shed. 

Anyway, that's just by the way. Her shed was inevitably followed by a good poo. I've noticed that a lot of snakes seem to do that. Does anyone know why that is?

Thanks,
Renenet


----------



## jham66 (May 10, 2011)

I think it is just the extra activity of trying to remove their shed, just helps get things moving. The shed can often work a big poo down like a wave, these actions are very desirable because you usually end up with the poo contained within the shed like a big sausage... lol and gag!


----------



## Bez84 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah i think its all the activity and strain and also i dont think ive noticed my snakes pooing while in the shed process only when its completed.


----------



## longqi (May 10, 2011)

Usually the shedding skin becomes like a sausage around the snake as it rolls down the body
This seems to massage the snake into releasing quite often
They often poo right in the middle of shedding too for probably the same reason


----------



## Renenet (May 10, 2011)

jham66 said:


> I think it is just the extra activity of trying to remove their shed, just helps get things moving. The shed can often work a big poo down like a wave, these actions are very desirable because you usually end up with the poo contained within the shed like a big sausage... lol and gag!


 
That sounds very plausible. Now I feel like a nitwit for not thinking of that.

My girl isn't quite that neat, unfortunately. I forgot to add that she also has a good pee, if that's what it is. There's no way a spot clean will take care of the mess she makes - it's full substrate/hide replacement with thorough F10 wipe-down!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 10, 2011)

I think it's more likely because they hold a crap in 2 or 3 extra weeks.j


----------



## Renenet (May 10, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I think it's cause it's more likely because they hold a crap in 2 or 3 extra weeks.j



That did occur to me - but does going into shed block the cloaca?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 10, 2011)

Probably not, but they certainly don't do anything. Even going to the toilet. Probably has something to do with the liquid secreting into the scales.


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 11, 2011)

It must be like squeezing toothpaste out of the tube


----------



## Asharee133 (May 11, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> It must be like squeezing toothpaste out of the tube


 eeeeeeeeewwwwww


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

I asked someone recently who told me one reason could be that they hold in their poo to make their body a bit thicker so that when they come up for a shed, they poop and loose skin is a bit more looser and easier to come off.


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

Facinating topic.pooping and shedding,i have not really noticed,my woma poops one out before he sheds,everytime,but not after.and sookie refuses to poop in her tank at anytime,i am always having to take her out to see if she needs toily,and if the grass outside is even moist she won't go down to poop.im gonna get some astro turf for her to go on in winter.spoilt bloody things.


----------



## veenarm (Jun 11, 2011)

This actually happened to me today, my DP shed last night and pooped inside the shed... the poo was very running with a bit of solid and a bit of urate... smelt to high heaven but made cleaning much easier especially because it was runny!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 11, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> It must be like squeezing toothpaste out of the tube



Except you don't clean your teeth with this stuff!


----------



## Renenet (Jun 28, 2011)

jham66 said:


> The shed can often work a big poo down like a wave, these actions are very desirable because you usually end up with the poo contained within the shed like a big sausage... lol and gag!



Zephyr gave me a poo sausage this morning. I checked on her before I went to work and it looked like she'd only just finished shedding. She was coiled up in a corner near her old skin, breathing fast. Poor little thing looked exhausted. She took one look at me and tucked her head under a coil.


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 29, 2011)

One of the girls at work continually asks me for the shed skins of my 2 snakes, but they both poo in each shed, so I don't think I really want to be giving them to the girl at work...


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2011)

Renenet said:


> I'll have to spray her enclosure daily next time she comes up to a shed.



A newbie question... how often do they shed? Approximately how long does the shedding process take?

Also, am I correct in saying that they become 'dull' in colour as they're approaching the time they're going to shed?


----------



## Londos1990 (Jun 29, 2011)

Correct, they do go dull n off colored, they also will get milky and cloudy eyes approx 1-2weeks before shedding the skin, as for a time frame on shedding, it depends how much there being feed, size of feed, and growth rate, some will shed every 2 weeks if being power feed or anywhere up to 10 odd weeks. All scenarios are different, shedding process takes 2-3weeks in my experience although my hatchies seem to be quicker then my adults.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2011)

Londos1990 said:


> Correct, they do go dull n off colored, they also will get milky and cloudy eyes approx 1-2weeks before shedding the skin, as for a time frame on shedding, it depends how much there being feed, size of feed, and growth rate, some will shed every 2 weeks if being power feed or anywhere up to 10 odd weeks. All scenarios are different, shedding process takes 2-3weeks in my experience although my hatchies seem to be quicker then my adults.



Cheers mate. One more question.... do they feed while they're shedding or do you not offer them food?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't offer them food.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 29, 2011)

When they slough, they feel naked, embarrassed, vulnerable and scared ........ then it happens!
Can some snake psychologist confirm this, please?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 29, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> When they slough, they feel naked, embarrassed, vulnerable and scared ........ then it happens!
> Can some snake psychologist confirm this, please?


 
It sounds correct to me. Haha lol


----------

